# Bad things, do they really come in 3's?



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

*sigh*

Ever have one of those days when you are just waiting for the next disaster or crisis to contend with.

Phone rings at 10am this morning, credit card co. "fraud department" asking me if I just made a few (2) charges for $400 or so in the UK this morning. WHAT?!?! *Helllll no*, so they patch me through and I start a fraud claim, cancel the card, etc. (thank GOD they monitor this stuff and catch 'unusual' activity. I don't put big amounts on my credit cards, ever. Atleast not that one. SO I spend the next hour or so working my way through automated machines to find out if my other credit cards have unusual activity, so far, no. I pray it was an isolated incident.

So then a few hours later, a crisis and mistake that cost $$ at the office, which I wasn't aware of and couldn't rectify because they were calling my cell phone (which was on mute), even though I was home, nobody tried calling here (number is on the wall at work) So now I am to blame for that. DH is pretty mad at me, not sure I could've prevented it though, even if I had known prior.  I'm not psychic with all things....

What next? I'm afraid to go get my mail, lol....

Do bad things really happen in threes? Or if it is one or two bad things then does that equal Three bad things?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh no kara. take a deep breath. I'm sure if you think hard enough the third already happened. so you are done. I hope everything works out.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Sorry you're having such a bad day! :hug:


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Kara, doesn't sound good! Sorry it's a tough day. My vote would be, pick up miss Gucci and head to the pet store for a little pick me up.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Yikes...well I'm glad they caught the fraud thing. However...I'd be worried that the "fraud" call was a fraud! (I am paranoid about these things...)

I'd say you had your quota today! ((hugs))


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yuck! I'm sorry to read this, Kara. It sounds like a good reason to go to bed early and know that tomorrow will be better.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

That is an awful way to start the day. I had one of those credit card fraud experiences a few months ago. Be sure to get your credit flagged at the 3 credit agencies, experion, etc. Google credit card fraud and you can actually do it online, easypeasy. I know how you feel, it is so vulnerable and unsettling an experience.

I think these 2 def. = 3 ! May the rest of the day be a good one!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh Kara,

What a day. Thank goodness they called you on the credit card.

Don't you know we are suppose to be able to fix everything and be mind readers, too....

Hope tomorrow starts out better.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Kara, 
I second the the plan to go to bed early and tomorrow will be a better day, sorry you had such a bad day. 
They always blame everything at the business that goes wrong on me, if I am not there...had the same situation with my cel phone. They could have called the home phone, not your fault.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

What a day Kara. Nope they don't always happen in 3's.....sometimes more LOL
Can you do anything about the credit card theft? Here it's called a victimless crime and they won't even file a police report even if you have the person's name, address, phone number etc.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Sorry to hear about your really bad day. I hope Friday is better.* :grouphug:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks, everyone for the good-wishes..I sure need them!

3rd CRISIS did happen, my DD got a flat tire on the way home from Virg. Tech.  So, she had to stop and have her tire changed and call us to pick up the bill. I'm just glad it was just a tire and nobody was hurt.  What a day.

JeanMarie, Yes..I did have that panic feeling about the phone call, but they did have some info on me, and even though the caller ID showed up 'Fraud Services", you have to wonder...I called the # on the back of the credit card and verified it.

Amy, I also put the 90 day 'fraud watch' on my credit report, *sigh*, I've heard that is a PITA if you need credit for anything and I just hope I don't have any problems if I need to use any of them, especially my Amex, I use that alot cause you can just pay it at the end of the month and its not really a credit card to me.

Jan, I don't know if I personally can do anything, they really robbed the bank since the bank credited me back the $480 and then the denied the next charge that came in for $400 something..in the UK, so it wasn't even committed in the US, not sure how they handle UK crimes, but no wonder our bank fees are so darn high if this is a daily problem (and I'm sure it is!)

Funny thing is, I only use my CC on well-known, large sites and if it isn't a big site, I use paypal (and run the CC through PP) for the protection. Crap..I did order Havanese calendars on Wed, I hope that went through!

Lynn, its amazing to be responsible for everyONE and everyTHING. I swear, I am not even there and I am to blame because I should've been there or called to check in more, or had my cell phone attached to my hip and assumed they wouldn't call the home phone..cripes. The employee that screwed up called me at 5 apologizing and feels really bad about it, but we all make mistakes, and this particular one was a comedy of errors that puts small blame on 4 of us (mainly me, though! lol)

Missy, CC, Kimberly, Marie, Katrina..I did go to bed early but can't say I slept much!  Today...well, it just has to be better, right! Think positively!

K.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Well now that you've had 3 today has to be better!  Glad your daughter made it home safely.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Kara, I was going to respond yesterday to answer your question......but I didn't want to jinx you! YES.....from my personal experience....bad things come in threes..sometimes fours and fives! But, then I look around and my bad things so far, aren't really all that bad, usually just expensive!! LOL


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Sorry about your bad day yesterday. At least you got the money back on your credit card, and it wasn't all of your credit cards. Today just has to be better.
Gina


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Kara,

I just saw this thread and hope by now things are headed in a different direction. As for the credit card thing, you're lucky they called you. A number of years ago I didn't know someone had cloned my credit card and were taking out $400 a day from atm machines in Queens and Brooklyn (for 17 days as I recall). The only way I found out about it was when I received two letters from the credit card company telling me I was over limit and that's I'd bounced checks. The perpetrator(s) had the temerity to write huge checks ($4,000+) to be able to continue to take money out using the float. That little problem cost me two years of my life, with the help of an attorney and destroyed my credit along the way. I am, to this day, paranoid about credit cards.

Here's hoping today's a better day.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Kara,

I am so sorry about your really bad day yesterday and hope that today is a really good day for you.


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Yes bad things come in threes. This year my youngest sister got cervical cancer, my next sister had double lung staph pneumonia, and my mother had surgery to correct a fast beating heart...needless to say, I don't want to see the inside of a hospital for a long time!

Hope you can come out of your mess soon!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks, ladies.

Geri..My gosh that is HORRIFIC. I can't imagine a 17 day spending spree on my name  I bet the attorneys, time and trouble to fight that just added to the sordid crime.

It is really scary, I think I take all the precautions, but something slipped through the cracks, even if it was stolen from Amazon, Paypal or Zappos, the new scam is that the employees steal the information from their employers and sell it on the black market

Kudos to Bank of America, though..the charges happened at 9 and 10am and they had me on the phone by 11, impressed,

However, I think from this point forward I might get a really LOW credit limit (like 250) so anything over would be denied anyways, IDK, but I am re-thinking the way I shop..

Today is better, so far..we have lots to do because we are celebrating Christmas tomorrow, since some of the kids will be out of town with the ex's. I don't know what is wrong with me, but the Christmas spirit skipped me this year, I lack enthusiasm right now, lol I need to put the happy face on and mean it, bah humbug. lol

K


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Awe Kara,

Put on some Christmas Music that always helps me. Wine, hot choc. and sit back 
and relax for a bit - even if it's just 15 minutes.

Hope you have a great time tomorrow.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hang in there, Kara! Sorry to hear things have been rough for you. This is already a stressful time of year for some of us, no need to add more stress! 

((hugs))


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm so sorry Kara--hope things improved. I know bad things come in hundreds too......we have had a long run of bad luck at our house for years and years......let's see....9 years in fact. Hmm.....I wonder if I broke a mirror or something?


----------

